# Tripp-year Two



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Since Trippy has aged out of the puppy forum it's time to start him a new thread. The squirrels are in over drive, and the dogs are always on the alert in case one decides to fall from the sky. Today I think Tripp thought he could reach far enough up the tree to catch one.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I can just picture him climbing that tree.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Tripp is adorable.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love that photo, with the slight head tilt, he's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Tripp, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

We get to follow Tripp into Year Two - horray! Nothing more fun than chasing squirrels.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had our Nosework class tonight. It's amazing to me how he does as well as the more experienced dogs. Our instructor made allowances when we first joined this class, it is the competition class. But Tripp now just finds the hides like all the other dogs. We have obedience Friday night, and have a UKC Nosework trial this weekend so will miss our Sunday agility. Tripp is only entered in the PT Novice, if he passes that test we are entered in Novice Containers. Tugg is entered in all four elements in Advanced. Hopefully he can earn a couple of those titles.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Trippy, Neeko does that to squirrels too!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

he is very clever and very determined. If he had thumbs I'd be big trouble.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We spent the morning at a UKC Nosework Trial. My husband and Tugg earned their Advanced Container and Advanced Exterior titles, with very respectable times. I only entered Tripp in Novice Containers, he had to pass his PT test in Novice before we could trial, he passed it, he was very distracted, but got his act together. So on to the actual searches, he passed both, the first one he was still a little distracted, but the second search was very nice. So now he has his UKC NC title. Tomorrow we go back, if my husband and Tugg pass one search in Vehicles and Interior they will have earned their UKC AN title. Tripp isn't entered in anything tomorrow, but will go along for the ride. It's my birthday today, and my husband and one of our instructors surprised me with a birthday cake. It was a very nice day.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

This isn't really about Trippy, except in the sense he came along to cheer his brother on. My husband and Tugg earned their UKC Advanced Nosework Title, and even got a first place in one of his interior searches and a fourth place in one of his vehicles searches. I am very proud of them both. Tripp wasn't entered today. We didn't pick up our ribbons from yesterday so got them all today, and Tripp is very excited with his NC title ribbon. I should have got a picture but forgot.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had an off site Nosework field trip presented by Nancy Reyes. Nancy is a hoot, and one of the best Nosework instructors around. We've had the privilege of taking lessons from her for several years. Took Tripp and Tugg last night. We searched vehicles and exteriors at a local township garage, Tripp did well, found his hides, just needs more confidence and maturity which will come with age and experience. Tugg was a rock star, he is a seasoned Nosework dog, nothing fazes him. I am so glad I discovered this sport several years ago and very glad my husband loves it as much as I do. We have a blast doing it together and spending time with our dogs. Two weeks from Saturday Tugg and my husband are in a NW 2. Whether they earn the title or not doesn't matter. You always crate in the car at NACSW events, all three dogs can go, it becomes a tail gating event in the parking lot and you cheer your fellow competitors on. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I always thought my first love was obedience. Until now. I discovered Nosework. I still love Obedience. And will continue to train to compete with Tripp in that venue. But I am so excited to work with this puppy dog in Nosework. Watch him gain confidence, work consistently, and all I have to do is be there for him, to listen to him, to watch for his alert signals. And it is a sport my husband and I are loving because we can do it together. Tugg and my husband have become a lovely team to watch. Tugg doesn't work anymore for the rewards, the treats. He works because he wants to. At our last trial my husband forgot to make sure he had enough treats in his pocket, after the warmup boxes he found he didn't have any left. Tugg did not care. I hope Tripp and I can continue to progress to the level Tugg and my husband are at. And I hope we continue to have a blast together on this journey.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp today. Growing up nicely.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Honestly he and his sister Tally are CLONES in terms of looks - except boy and Girl versions ;-) I'll have to get a current photo so we can compare them. 
Tally and I are finally doing a Canine Good Citizen class - it's a long trip in to the Kennel Club from my new house but I am making the trek. She is just plain amazing at obedience - quick, smart, very biddable. I may have to get more serious about working with her.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg on the left, Tripp on the right. Squirrel watching.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

No NW 2 title for Tugg and Danny today. Weather was horrible, we even had a lightning warning and had to leave the parking lot and go in the building, which was a little difficult seeing as we had all three dogs with us. Danny and Tugg actually did very well, false alerted on containers, which was a little odd, containers is the element they usually do very well on. They qualified in all the other elements, and during the awards ceremony we were very thrilled and surprised when it was announced they earned a First Place Ribbon for their work in interiors. And seeing as only 1 competitor out of 38 earned their NW 2 Title today, we left feeling pretty happy. My husband was really feeling down, after the false alert, it was I think the second element of the day but he managed to put it all behind him rocked the rest of the day.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

after several weeks of no agility classes, i thought he would be a lunatic today. He was a bit of a lunatic, but all in all didn't do too bad. His weave poles have fallen apart, so better start practicing at home again. But his focus was pretty good. And he had fun. Then we did a drop in on my husband's afternoon Nosework class. The hides were in various types of suitcases/bags/back packs, Tripp decided today his alert was to lay down on the bag. It was cute, but I'm not sure if I want to encourage it. it was a fun day, I think we will do a little weave pole practice before it gets too dark outside.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

how not to do a recall, by Tripp

last night my mom and dad and i went to obedience class. it was lots of fun, well, for me it was lots of fun. mom, not so much. i was being a pretty good boy, up until the sits and downs and recalls. i broke my sit, so mom put me back in place. then on the downs, i decided i didn't want to lay down, several times. anyways, then we had our recalls. mom left me, i got up, she came back and put me back in a sit and told me to stay. i decided i better stay. mom was not looking like she was having fun. then when mom walked all the way across the ring, turned and called my name i knew she wasn't mad anymore so i took off, right at her, at full speed which i have to be truthful, is pretty fast. she got this panicky look in her face because apparently she thought i wasn't going to stop, which to be honest, i forgot i was supposed to stop in front of her and sit pretty. i thought i might just leap up into her arms. i slammed into her shoulder and almost knocked her down. the nice lady who tells us what to do came over, asked mom if she was okay. mom said she was okay but she thought it was time to take this wild puppy home. i guess she meant me. mom is fine today and we practiced our sits and downs. maybe later we can practice recalls, i certainly don't want to scare mom like that anymore. on the way home i heard her say to dad, trippy might only get to be a nosework dog. i am too old for this stuff. which i wouldn't mind at all cause i really love nosework.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh Tripp, we admire your enthusiasm but please try not to injure your mom! Your sister Tally has a little too much enthusiasm these days too and sometimes forgets everything she learned in her class too.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Just saw where there will be an NW 1 in our area in May of next year. I think we will try to get in it with Tripp. He should be ready for it by then. I know it's a long way off but gives us something to work towards.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds very exciting...good luck to you and Tripp!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

our fall picture


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Love it. What sweet faces.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I entered Tripp in an ORT test in December, all three scents. Guess we better practice Anise and Clove. Hopefully he will do okay, as long as he doesn't smash the box.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He is so handsome! Happy Birthday.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My three boys after their spa day. Left to right, Tugg, Raider and Tripp. Love these dogs so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> They look great!


Thanks ! They had to get beautiful because we are going to a two day UKC nosework trial this weekend, all three dogs are entered. Raider is in novice exteriors, depends on the weather and how he feels if I will do the searches with him. He only needs one leg to finish his title, but I might pull him. Tripp is in Novice Vehicles, and Tugg is in Superior all four elements.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

we are leaving Friday to go to Florida for Thanksgiving. Dogs are being boarded at the place I have used for a very long time and I am sure they will be fine. However, Tripp has never been boarded before, and is so bonded to me I am a little worried. Or maybe I am just projecting my own separation anxiety onto him.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

That is such a cute photo  Tripp's sister Tally is my biggest cuddlier as well. I'm sure Tripp will be fine while you're gone - with his brothers as company. Have a good trip and Thanksgiving.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp earned two legs at a C-Wags Nosework trial today, which gives him his Level two Title.
Tugg earned one more leg towards his level four title. 

Long day and now we are tired.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp with his ribbons from yesterday.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and Tripp!!! He looks great in blue!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Pretty with his ribbons! Well done!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Last Sunday's agility class was a bit of a nightmare, Tripp apparently thought he had never seen an agility course. Today, however, he was pretty brilliant. Very focused, did his last attempt at 12 weave poles fast and accurate. But we don't have class now till Jan 14, so who knows if his puppy brain will turn to mush again.
We had obedience class Friday night, he did pretty good, but I split the time between him and Tugg. I've decided to try and get at least a CD on Tugg, he is trained pretty much thru utility but because when he was younger he had what I called an impulse disorder, I never trialed him. Friday night he was a very good boy, as well he should be, he turns 6 in two days. He crowds a little during heeling, but his finishes were beautiful, his stand for exam was rock solid, his recall was good and he held his stays. He will keep doing nosework with my husband, but hopefully next year we can do some obedience now that he is mature and settled.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Took Tripp to an NACSW ORT today. He sailed thru all three tests, birch, anise and clove with no problems. Clove was actually his best search, I think he found it in no more than 5 or 6 seconds, maybe less. He was one of the last two dogs to run in all the searches, so it made for a long day. But a fun day. Last night we had our obedience Christmas party, tomorrow is our agility Christmas party.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Had our agility Christmas party today. Took all three dogs, Raider just so he could go for a ride, Tugg and Tripp so they could play games. Tugg hasn't been on an agility course for over a year. I was pleasantly surprised, we played a game where dogs did an obstacle and handler had to grab a mini Christmas stocking off that obstacle, take it to the center of the room and then do another one, the dog and handler who gathered up the most won. Most grabbed was 8, Tugg and I managed to get 7 first run. And we could have got more except I ran out of gas. Then it was Tripp's turn. Our first run he managed to stay fairly under control, we only gathered 4 but I wasn't humiliated. Then we did a second run just for fun. Tugg got I think 6 that time, but Trippy got it together and we grabbed 7. We got there early and our instructor asked if she could take Tugg out on the course and warm him up. She was stunned at how much he has matured. Thought he was a different dog. The whole morning was a lot of fun. But the highlight of our day was seeing our grandson who is in the Navy and who has had two deployments overseas in the last 9 months, the last being in Turkey. He arrived back in the states last week, and got home to his family yesterday for the Holidays. He looks great and I can't wait to spend more time with him.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

There may be hope that Tripp - and his sister Tally too - will settle down and get more focused! And how wonderful to have your grandson back for the holidays! Love your updates.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> There may be hope that Tripp - and his sister Tally too - will settle down and get more focused! And how wonderful to have your grandson back for the holidays! Love your updates.


Trippy really is doing very well, considering his age. I saw a friend from the kennel club at Jewell after our party today, she told me she thought he was doing great. Said that she thinks I just expect a lot out of him, which is true. Before I ever trial a dog in anything I want to know that they are ready to go in the ring. I don't expect perfection, but I have seen so many really bad obedience/rally/ agility runs, and even in Nosework, there are clearly dogs out there trialing who need a lot more experience, that I don't want to be the person who enters a dog when they are clearly not ready. Which is why I never trialed Tugg in anything except Nosework, he was a really impulsive/out of control very young dog, and to see him settled and mature now is a true pleasure. And it was really good to see our grandson today, he was part of some big military operation over there the last six weeks, he couldn't tell us very much at all about it when he was over there, but today he was sporting a sweatshirt with the name of the operation. I am just glad he is home safe and sound.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

All three boys went to the groomer and got all prettied up.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Been a while since I posted here. We've had a rough spring, but things seem to be settling down. Tripp had his first Nosework trial today since Tugg died, in C-Wags. He is in level 3, today they only offered one run. I was a little nervous, but he sailed thru and came home with a pretty ribbon. It seemed strange today to not have Tugg with us, we miss him still so much, especially my husband. He came along to volunteer, and I think it helped him to talk about Tugg with our friends in the Nosework community. It was a good day all around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Tripp's new ribbon. 

It's tough getting through those "firsts", all you can do is take things one at a time.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good to hear things are settling down a bit. For sure, those firsts will be hard, and you're still just getting used to Tugg being gone. I'm glad to hear Tripp had a good day and (very likely) made you smile. I found when I got to the point where I could talk about Tesia without crying, it REALLY helped to talk about her. I hope that helped your husband in the same way.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp today. He is kind of cute, along with being naughty, quirky, funny, loving, and a total Mama's boy. We love him 
very very much.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp was in an AKC Scentwork trial today. He did pretty good, earned his Novice Containers and Interiors titles. He needs one more leg in both Buried Hides and Exterior to complete his Novice Scent Work Title.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations Tripp. You are a well decorated boy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Way to go Tripp! If you had many more ribbons we wouldn’t be able to see you behind them


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Way to go Tripp! If you had many more ribbons we wouldn’t be able to see you behind them


This was our last trial till probably fall. Thinking we will be busy doing something else for a while !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Does that something else have a name?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Does that something else have a name?


We think so !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your boys are so handsome, especially Tripp. He sounds like a very special boy.
Congratulations on his accomplishments and awards-so sorry I am just getting caught up on your thread.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tripp, you are so awesome! I can't wait to see you having fun with your new project! :smile2:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp and I were in AKC Scentwork trials this weekend. He did well, earned the last leg in Interiors and last leg in Buried hide he needed which gave him his overall AKC Novice Scentwork title. He also earned one leg in Advanced interiors. He even got a couple of real nice placements, a first and a second place. I am proud of my boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to Tripp and you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whoot whoot! Well done!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome boy Tripp!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job Tripp! And you’re a pretty awesome big brother too


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations to you both. Tripp looks so handsome with all his awards


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I really love this sport. Obedience has always been my first love, but I think I love Scentwork/Nosework more. And what I am seeing are a lot of obedience and agility people training and competing in it. And it is a sport for any dog or person, whether they are old or young, or have limitations in physical abilities. A friend of mine has a 9 year old golden who was diagnosed with pigmentary uveitis when she was young, she recently had both of her eyes removed. She had been training her dog before she lost her eyes, this past weekend they earned several of their novice legs with placements. Several of my friends from our club were competing too and it was a blast sitting around all day cheering each other on.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> I really love this sport. Obedience has always been my first love, but I think I love Scentwork/Nosework more. And what I am seeing are a lot of obedience and agility people training and competing in it. And it is a sport for any dog or person, whether they are old or young, or have limitations in physical abilities. A friend of mine has a 9 year old golden who was diagnosed with pigmentary uveitis when she was young, she recently had both of her eyes removed. She had been training her dog before she lost her eyes, this past weekend they earned several of their novice legs with placements. Several of my friends from our club were competing too and it was a blast sitting around all day cheering each other on.




That’s awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Trippy turned two today. He has been a delight and a joy since the day we brought him home. He is definitely my dog, and I count my blessings every day he is in our life. And I count my blessings Jane trusted me with one of her puppies. And now we have the extra blessing of having Tripp's brother Tru in our lives. Our life is chaotic, busy, filled with love for these boys plus our very special senior Raider. They make each and every day joyful.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww Happy 2nd Birthday handsome Tripp . Hope you had fun with all the goodies in your Bark Box! Your mom sure does love you :--heart:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Happy birthday Tripp! Can't believe he's already 2.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday Tripp. You are handsome and smart. Always keep some puppy in you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy birthday Tripp from your sister Tally! And now that she's two Tally is going to stop being a wild puppy. (??- probably not). Photos: Tally glum, thinking we forgot her birthday. And horray, they didn't forget: treats!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to both Tripp and Tally!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp and I were in some AKC Scentwork trials over the weekend, he did pretty good, considering the weather was horrible and most of the searches were outside. We had freezing temperatures, 50 mile an hour winds and freezing rain. Tripp titled in Advanced Containers, Advanced Buried and earned a leg in Advanced Interiors. We didn't do Exteriors, I was a little wary of the weather. He also earned a first place, one third place and two fourth places. I am very proud of my boy. I also decided it's time to head back to obedience training and aim for at least his CD next year.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He wears those ribbons well! Congratulations!! 



I am just noticing, too, that he and Shala seem to have the exact same spot on their tongue - it looks like the same shape, in the same place. Is that his only one? Shala has three. Would be something if they had the exact same three!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> He wears those ribbons well! Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am just noticing, too, that he and Shala seem to have the exact same spot on their tongue - it looks like the same shape, in the same place. Is that his only one? Shala has three. Would be something if they had the exact same three!


I know he has at least two, I will have to look inside his mouth and see if there is a third one somewhere.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> I know he has at least two, I will have to look inside his mouth and see if there is a third one somewhere.



Thanks for indulging my nerdiness on this. I love seeing how traits are passed through families. Like when you realize your kid has the exact same lines on their hands as a grandparent, or a birth mark in the exact same place.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What a load of ribbons! Well done Mr. Tripp. And I hope we get this spots on the tongue thing figured out - I may have to do an inventory of the girls


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

last trials of the year, UKC ones. Only goal was for Tripp to finish his over all Novice title, he did it, and also earned his Advanced Container and Advanced Exterior titles, with very nice runs and placements. I am very proud of him. And we had fun this year. Now on to planning next year.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to you and Tripp! He looks so much like his mom Sofie in this photo


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a smart boy. Congratulations.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is getting a great collection of ribbons! Great accomplishments! Way to go, Tripp!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Such cooperative boys! :smile2:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp earned his last advanced Exterior leg last weekend in AKC Scentwork, giving him his overall Advanced Title .He also earned one leg in Excellent Containers. He also is at the Superior level in UKC, will try to earn a couple titles in the coming months in that venue. We are going for his NW 1 in May, hopefully we will have success. I think his little brother Tru is going to be a better nosework dog than Tripp, he really has a nose on him. He will be trying for his Birch ORT in June.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Always love seeing the updates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp earned his NW 1 in NACSW yesterday. Exteriors was first run of the day and we drew first dog on the line. It was a large area, but once he settled a bit he found it easily. Next was vehicles, he found the hide in 12 seconds. Afternoon we did back to back interiors and containers. He rocked both of them. I am so proud of him. Now I guess we start looking for NW 2's.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Tripp!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to you and Tripp. Great job!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Way to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go, Tripp!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all. I finally feel like I am a real Nosework competitor. We have done C-Wags, currently compete in UKC and AKC, but never got beyond an ORT in NACSW. My husband was at the NW 2 level with Tugg, but we lost him not long after they trialed in their last NW 2 trial. In NACSW for their regular trials you have to qualify in all four elements in one day to title. It can be challenging. In the other venues you work your way thru titles by earning legs as you go. Still hard, but you can accumulate your qualifications towards titles. Last night at training I got a little teary eyed when my friends who are at the higher levels in NACSW said congratulations and you are now at NW 2. It's hard work, lots of training, lots of money, but it is all worth it. And now that AKC has added Scentwork it's good to see Nosework/Scentwork gaining respect from people who do other sports. I love the sport. And so far have found people who participate in it to be so supportive. They celebrate with us in our successes and also support us in our failures.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

The boys were in AKC scentwork trials this weekend. Tru's first time out, he earned his first green ribbon in novice containers. Tripp earned a leg in Excellent Exteriors and two legs in Excellent containers with a third place which gave him his Excellent containers title. Now I have to decide if I want to move him up to Masters Containers in our next trial.


----------

